# New here and need help!



## Mommacat (Mar 28, 2008)

My husband and I have been married for 2 1/2 yrs now, and so far it has been a great marriage, but a constantly changing one. We met, 5 months later engaged, 6 mos later married, then we added more and more pets into our lives, a year later we moved and we just recently welcomed our 1st child 9 mos ago. With all this change we have both become a little under the mental weather. He has had trouble holding jobs and money has been tight. After my daughter was born I was diagnosed with depression/anxiety issues that I now take meds for. But Tuesday my husband was diagnosed as having Bi-polarism and was put on meds for that. Now here is where we start having problems:

He started a brand new job less than 2 weeks ago, it was a totally different job than he had been doing and had the potential to make good money and great benefits. He went to work for 3 days, then said "they just didn't need him today" that turned into 4 days, meanwhile no income is being made, so I am getting a little frustrated. I was going to talk to him last night about it and see what was wrong, but before I had a chance to a freind called to ask how our daughter was because he was telling everyone he wasn't at work because our daughter was really sick in the hospital. I had been lied to all week!!! I was so betrayed and angry I couldn't even speak to him so I did a bad thing and sent his mom over to talk to him. In the end she ended up yelling at him and telling what a loser he was and how dissapointed she was in him, which only made things worse. His main complaint when talking to him last night is that it is never about him-no one ever asks him what he wants and life is just out to get him. I thought life was pretty good for him-nice house, a new baby, a job I thought he liked, it wasn't that bad. I am just not sure what else to do for him, I don't feel like being around him in this kinda of mood-I am already dealing with depression but I am afraid that if I leave the picture for a while it will just make things worse. What should I do, I would seek therapy but I don't think he would. Thanks for any advice you can lend!


----------

